# SF or KC today?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm surprised this hasn't came up yet. 


Whos your pick for taking home the trophy? I'm "wanting" KC, and if they can put points up in the first quarter (14) They'll do it. IF, they come out playing flat like they have in the past few games - Well, it's over for them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see KC take it. I haven't been a SF fan since they dumped Alex Smith for that Kaepernick guy.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My heart is with Cheifs, but unfortunately my money is with the 49rs.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

KC for the win!!~


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Kansas City has better barbecue and doesn’t have human feces all over the sidewalks unlike San Francisco. It’s a no-brainer. Go Chiefs!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

brisket said:


> Kansas City has better barbecue and doesn't have human feces all over the sidewalks unlike San Francisco. It's a no-brainer. Go Chiefs!


Head to Seattle if you want to see what Homeless living is like!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> Head to Seattle if you want to see what Homeless living is like!


Lol.. Don't try and side track from the poop covered streets of Cali.

If it's a close game I think the 9ers, if it's more than a TD spread game I think the Chiefs...

It won't be a close game. KC for the win.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My vote is KC by 24.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> My vote is KC by 24.


I sure hope your right!

SF has a tuff D and if they get the running game going, KC will have a tuff time. KC is faster in the secondary. If only the O line can give "Homey" the time to chuck it down field.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be in Kansas City for work and hope to be sitting in a sports bar full of rowdy Kansas City fans celebrating. I don't have a dog in the fight, but I value my well-being enough to not cheer for the niners there.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm with 2Full--Rooting for the Chiefs, but believe the 49ers will likely win.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’m from Cali kind of. Lived in Oceanside from 87-91. Die hard chargers fan and default 9ers fan since the chargers sucked this year. Go 9ers!! 31-24!! I won’t be sad if KC takes it though. Should be fun to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I want the Chefs because I would like to see Andy Reid win a ring. However, I don't have much of a feel for how the game will go. It wouldn't surprise me with a result either way.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Reid Rocks!!~


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Never bet against great barbecue.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm glad I was wrong ! !
Really good to see Reid win a Super Bowl. 

Almost as much as I like seeing Sherman lose one........:grin:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

*GO CHIEFS! *

Big Chiefs fan here.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

All of our resident bandwagoners on here... you know who you are:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Amazon Prime guaranteed delivery of my Chiefs hat by end-of-day tomorrow!

GO CHIEFS!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Amazon Prime guaranteed delivery of my Chiefs hat by end-of-day tomorrow!
> 
> GO CHIEFS!


Did you get over the hearburn from all the jambalaya you ate last month?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ha! Screw LSU and the Chiefs.

*GO UTES *
*GO COWBOYS *


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> *GO COWBOYS *


:rotfl:-_O-


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I get it Catherder. Some people just hate America. 

Osama bin Laden. The Taliban. Cowboys haters. Kind of sad, but it’s just reality that some are misguided.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So which retread coach did Jerr-uh pick to lead them next year?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> Did you get over the hearburn from all the jambalaya you ate last month?


No, I ordered a box of Tums to help settle all the jambalaya. It arrived the same day as my LSU hat.

#GEAUXTIGERS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAJeff, don't cancel that Amazon Prime membership. You're going to need a new hat this time next year!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> CPAJeff, don't cancel that Amazon Prime membership. You're going to need a new hat this time next year!


Because the 'BOYZ are gonna dethrone the Chiefs?!?!?

:rotfl:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I was referring to the LSU hat you mentioned. 

But no, I do not expect the Chiefs to repeat as champs either.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> So which retread coach did Jerr-uh pick to lead them next year?


Didn't love it at the time, but didn't hate it either. I've warmed to the idea with what he's brought in as a staff and some of the things I'm hearing out of Big D.

Does that mean they will get back to their rightful place at the pinnacle of football? I don't know. But if America is to become great again, it can't happen without America's Team winning super bowls.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ah . . . my bad. Reading comprehension appears to not be my strong suit lately!

I should just order a Clemson hat. Between Alabama and Clemson - I should be golden for the next five or ten years.

I don't think LSU will repeat either . . . it'll be Clemson.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I don't know. But if America is to become great again, it can't happen without America's Team winning super bowls.


_/O

Reading that makes me want to vote Democratic.

TOTP!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m getting you put on a watch list. Nobody disrespects America or its Team like that!!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Didn't love it at the time, but didn't hate it either. I've warmed to the idea with what he's brought in as a staff and some of the things I'm hearing out of Big D.
> 
> Does that mean they will get back to their rightful place at the pinnacle of football? I don't know. But if America is to become great again, it can't happen without America's Team winning super bowls.


Finally some logic being played in all this super bowl talk...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cowboys are trash.

Nothing good happening until Jerry Jones is out. Green Bay has consistently had one of the best rosters with that "bad man" AR and won ONE ring with Mike. Don't see how he excites a locker room any more than Mr. Clapper.

I almost think HATING the Cowboys is more American now days than liking them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Cowboys are trash.
> 
> Nothing good happening until Jerry Jones is out. Green Bay has consistently had one of the best rosters with that "bad man" AR and won ONE ring with Mike. Don't see how he excites a locker room any more than Mr. Clapper.
> 
> I almost think HATING the Cowboys is more American now days than liking them.


Now, *there* is some logical talk on this thread!

I've always disliked the cowboyz but they will continue to flounder until Jerr-uh the owner fires his general manager, Jerr-uh.


----------

